# Cool Ideas for Mods



## KlutcH (7/12/15)

I tried looking for a thread similar but I was unable to find one,

I found this on reddit. AWESOME!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Cespian (7/12/15)

10/10! Would even sell my car to buy this!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## acorn (7/12/15)

Imagine a passerby's reaction when you vape on this...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (7/12/15)

acorn said:


> View attachment 40607
> 
> Imagine a passerby's reaction when you vape on this...



Its enough that I have a name of an ISIS terrorist

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## acorn (7/12/15)

Here's a link to some crazy/nice custom mods...

http://styleunoliquid.com/25-of-the-craziest-custom-vape-mods/#

*Edit: Especially:

How's that for Stealth!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

